# Exclusive



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Quanto mi sento idiota.
Ogni volta che parlo o scrivo con qualcuno mi aspetto sempre di trovarmi di fronte a persone che sappiano mettersi in gioco, evitando l'atteggiamento da animale braccato ogni volta che non dico qualcosa di stereotipato, canonizzato e "politically correct".
Che idiota, pensare che uno scambio di opinioni possa essere qualcosa di diverso da una schermaglia con i fantasmi di ognuno, che possa essere invece un'occasione di crescita, non un parlarsi addosso solo per il gusto di dire la propria anche quando "la propria" non esiste, e si riduce ad un'accozzaglia di frasi fatte e di parole che suonano bene pur non dicendo nulla.
Che idiota, quando ormai avrei dovuto capirlo da un pezzo, continuare ad insistere a dare risposte mie alle domande di qualcuno che le mie risposte non le vuole, e non vuole neppure quelle degli altri, perchè ha già pronte le proprie, e guai a dare, non dico torto, ma la parvenza di un dubbio.
Che idiota quando penso che le mie parole possano essere talmente chiare da non dare adito a dubbi sul loro significato, che idiota quando mi stupisco perchè quando ho detto "blu" mi si dà subito contro perchè invece avrei dovuto dire....."blu", e mi si taccia di aver detto verde. Io poi sono daltonico, eccheccacchio!
Che idiota quando mi illudo di entrare in una casa comune, e mi ritrovo a dover ancora inchinarmi a padroni di casa più o meno dichiarati.
Che idiota.
Ben contento di esserlo, intendiamoci.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2008)

*incompreso*

messa così sembra che tu non sia soggetto a vizio di forma o di sostanza (pregiudizio , antipatia, quiproquo)
ed è parecchio improbabile perché prima o poi ci cadiamo tutti.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

20 righe di post per non scrivere nulla....
mah!


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Quanto mi sento idiota.*
> Ogni volta che parlo o scrivo con qualcuno mi aspetto sempre di trovarmi di fronte a persone che sappiano mettersi in gioco, evitando l'atteggiamento da animale braccato ogni volta che non dico qualcosa di stereotipato, canonizzato e "politically correct".
> Che idiota, pensare che uno scambio di *opinioni *possa essere qualcosa di diverso da una schermaglia con i fantasmi di ognuno, che possa essere invece un'occasione di crescita, non un parlarsi addosso solo per il gusto di dire la propria anche quando "la propria" non esiste, e si riduce ad un'accozzaglia di frasi fatte e di parole che suonano bene pur non dicendo nulla.
> Che idiota, quando ormai avrei dovuto capirlo da un pezzo, continuare ad insistere a dare risposte mie alle domande di qualcuno che le mie risposte non le vuole, e non vuole neppure quelle degli altri, perchè ha già pronte le proprie, e guai a dare, non dico torto, ma la parvenza di un dubbio.
> ...


PAT PAT PAT capita un po a tutti non credere.

Sulle opinioni c'e' un aforisma simpatico e sempre utile:
"Le opinioni sono come il buco del cu-lo: tutti ne hanno  uno." 
(Mike Dirnt)

Tu daltonico? ... chi l'avrebbe mai detto, coraggio.

Nel forun nessuno e' padrone di niente, siamo tutti degli "utenti" basta solo seguire le regole fissate dagli amministratori, OK?

Ciao.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> messa così sembra che tu non sia soggetto a vizio di forma o di sostanza (pregiudizio , antipatia, quiproquo)
> ed è parecchio improbabile perché prima o poi ci cadiamo tutti.


E come volevasi dimostrare mi viene risposto ignorando quella che è sempre stata la prima delle cose cui tengo: la disponibilità a discutere le mie convinzioni, perchè sono tali, mai certezze.
Io ho sempre circostanziato i motivi alla base della mie idee, h sempre tentato di esporle in maniera diversa, per vedere di renderle più comprensibili, ma mi è sempre stato risposto che "io la posso pensare così, ma gli altri potrebbero dissentire".
Certo! Ma su che base?
Confrontiamoci, cacchio, oppure devo accontentarmi di darti ragione solo perchè hai deciso a priori di non pensarla come me? E come la pensi, allora?!
La mia posta è sul piatto. Dov'è quella di chi non condivide e si offende pure?


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 20 righe di post per non scrivere nulla....
> mah!


Che sia un adeguarsi allo standard, Maestro?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E come volevasi dimostrare mi viene risposto ignorando quella che è sempre stata la prima delle cose cui tengo: la disponibilità a discutere le mie convinzioni, perchè sono tali, mai certezze.
> Io ho sempre circostanziato i motivi alla base della mie idee, h sempre tentato di esporle in maniera diversa, per vedere di renderle più comprensibili, ma mi è sempre stato risposto che "io la posso pensare così, ma gli altri potrebbero dissentire".
> Certo! Ma su che base?
> Confrontiamoci, cacchio, oppure devo accontentarmi di darti ragione solo perchè hai deciso a priori di non pensarla come me? E come la pensi, allora?!
> La mia posta è sul piatto. Dov'è quella di chi non condivide e si offende pure?


scusa alce ma di che stai parlando?


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *E come volevasi dimostrare mi viene risposto ignorando quella che è sempre stata la prima delle cose cui tengo: la disponibilità a discutere le mie convinzioni, perchè sono tali, mai certezze.*
> Io ho sempre circostanziato i motivi alla base della mie idee, h sempre tentato di esporle in maniera diversa, per vedere di renderle più comprensibili, ma mi è sempre stato risposto che "io la posso pensare così, ma gli altri potrebbero dissentire".
> Certo! Ma su che base?
> Confrontiamoci, cacchio, oppure devo accontentarmi di darti ragione solo perchè hai deciso a priori di non pensarla come me? E come la pensi, allora?!
> La mia posta è sul piatto. Dov'è quella di chi non condivide e si offende pure?


 come non detto.personalmente son poco disponibile al dialogo e un filino maleducata 
passo


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che sia un adeguarsi allo standard, Maestro?


mah.... io non ti ho mai insegnato niente...
e secondo me il tuo post non ha un significato se non in forma così generale che non si capisce di cosa vorresti discutere...e quindi PER me ne è assolutamente privo ...se forse sei più circostanziato si capisce...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quanto mi sento idiota.
> Ogni volta che parlo o scrivo con qualcuno mi aspetto sempre di trovarmi di fronte a persone che sappiano mettersi in gioco, evitando l'atteggiamento da animale braccato ogni volta che non dico qualcosa di stereotipato, canonizzato e "politically correct".
> Che idiota, *pensare che uno scambio di opinioni possa essere qualcosa di diverso da una schermaglia con i fantasmi di ognuno, che possa essere invece un'occasione di crescita, non un parlarsi addosso solo per il gusto di dire la propria anche quando "la propria" non esiste, e si riduce ad un'accozzaglia di frasi fatte e di parole che suonano bene pur non dicendo nulla.*
> Che idiota, quando ormai avrei dovuto capirlo da un pezzo, continuare ad *insistere a dare risposte mie alle domande di qualcuno che le mie risposte non le vuole,* e non vuole neppure quelle degli altri, perchè ha già pronte le proprie, e guai a dare, non dico torto, ma la parvenza di un dubbio.
> ...


Mi sembra alquanto ingeneroso, un pò contradittorio e se permetti anche un pò permeato di "permalosità" ciò che hai scritto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Presumi di sapere TU se gli altri credano davvero in ciò che affermano, che si parlano addosso, che non vogliono il confronto....e poi sembri prendertela se non accolgono come verità le TUE opinioni!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ognuno esprime le sue opinioni liberamente, certo a volte uno le può sentire come ottuse, come dette tanto per dire, o più semplicemente non come soddisfacenti non centrate sul problema o il quesito posto. 
Ci sta, ma questo non significa che ciò avvenga per questioni gerarchiche, per una volontà di dover affermare le proprie ragioni prevaricando quelle degli altri, per patenti di legittimità nello scrivere o per un valore maggiore se dette da caio e non da sempronio.

é una tale miscellanea di esperienze e vite vissute questo forum che una linea di pensiero condivisa, così come l'accettazione tout court del proprio porsi è pressochè impossibile.

Ognuno posta mettendo sul tavolo i propri pensieri, le proprie idee, come fossero pietanze offerte. Ognuno è libero di "cibarsi" di quelle che più gradisce, tralasciando quelle che non son di suo gusto, ma questo non significa che non debbano piacere ad altri, così come è pressochè impossibile pretendere che le proprie siano gradite a tutti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> PAT PAT PAT capita un po a tutti non credere.
> 
> Sulle opinioni c'e' un aforisma simpatico e sempre utile:
> "Le opinioni sono come il buco del cu-lo: tutti ne hanno uno."
> ...


Evvabbè, checcevoffà?......


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ....e poi sembri prendertela se non accolgono come verità le TUE opinioni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A ridajje!
Io non mi offendo perchè non vengono accolte le mie opinioni, ma mi in***** perchè non mi di dice il perchè!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quando io esprimo un'opinione, metto sul piatto una parte di me che potrebbe essere soggetta a miglioramento o correzione, ma se ci si limita a dire che io ho torto, senza dami motivo del perchè, io mi in*****, perchè mi si sta negando la possibilità di confronto, la possibilità tanto di imparare qualcosa, quanto eventualmente di essere a mia volta di aiuto ai pensieri ed alle convinzioni degli altri che *come le mie* potrebbero essere passibili di discussione.
Rragazzi, io voglio diventare grande, e vorrò farlo anche a novant'anni, se ci arrivo. Per farlo ho bisogno di capire se e dove sbaglio, e questo lo posso fare esclusivamente attraverso il confronto.
Purtroppo incontro solo una gran paura di tutti per tutti, e questo può creare solo immobilismo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (8 Novembre 2008)

Ma tu qua stai?
Almeno potevi cambiare nick così non facevi la figura del peracottaro.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A ridajje!
> Io non mi offendo perchè non vengono accolte le mie opinioni, ma mi in***** perchè non mi di dice il perchè!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Quando io esprimo un'opinione, metto sul piatto una parte di me che potrebbe essere soggetta a miglioramento o correzione, ma se ci si limita a dire che io ho torto, senza dami motivo del perchè, io mi in*****, perchè mi si sta negando la possibilità di confronto, la possibilità tanto di imparare qualcosa, quanto eventualmente di essere a mia volta di aiuto ai pensieri ed alle convinzioni degli altri che *come le mie* potrebbero essere passibili di discussione.
> Rragazzi, io voglio diventare grande, e vorrò farlo anche a novant'anni, se ci arrivo. Per farlo ho bisogno di capire se e dove sbaglio, e questo lo posso fare esclusivamente attraverso il confronto.
> Purtroppo incontro solo una gran paura di tutti per tutti, e questo può creare solo immobilismo.


Alce, non metti in conto che gli altri utenti:

- potrebbero non aver capito cosa volevi dire;
-potrebbero dar per scontato che le loro spiegazioni siano chiare ed esaustive;
-potrebbero non voler entrare troppo nel merito perchè terreno sdrucciolevole per se stessi;
-potrebbero non gradire il tuo modo di porti;
-potrebbero non aver tempo di approfondire le questioni che a te stanno a cuore;
-potrebbero semplicemente non averne voglia;

ora, perchè dai per scontato che ti si DEBBA l'attenzione che richiedi?

Un argomento che A TE sta particolarmente a cuore qualcun altro lo può ritenere banale o superfluo...punti di vista entrambi rispettabili, non credi?

Ma non mi pare proprio che argomenti da te proposti (non tutti ovvio) non siano stati affrontati anche a fondo...anche se forse in modo non completamente esaustivo PER TE!


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

alce, una domanda mi sorge spontanea:"ma tu qui e da quando ti sei registrato hai imparato qualcosa dal confronto con gli altri?"


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> come non detto.personalmente son poco disponibile al dialogo e un filino maleducata
> passo














il tuo _aplomb_ mi fa ridere sempre...ma quando ti incazzi minerva che fai..cosi..tanto per immaginarti..


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ora, perchè dai per scontato che ti si DEBBA l'attenzione che richiedi?
> *Perchè se mi si risponde, almeno lo si faccia dicendo qualcosa, altrimenti cosa si risponde a fare? per pulire la tastiera o dire "ci sono anch'io"?*
> 
> Un argomento che A TE sta particolarmente a cuore qualcun altro lo può ritenere banale o superfluo...punti di vista entrambi rispettabili, non credi?
> ...


Si, sono presuntuoso: so già come verrà usato quello che ho scritto. Intanto a me serve per "studiare" e tentare di capire, gli altri se ne facciano quello che meglio credono, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> alce, una domanda mi sorge spontanea:"ma tu qui e da quando ti sei registrato hai imparato qualcosa dal confronto con gli altri?"


Ho imparato moltissimo, ed ho dato una bella smussata a diversi spigoli di alcune mie visioni e idee. Se così non fosse non sarei ancora qui: se non mi interessa un ambiente, o se scopro di essere di troppo, io mi allontano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il tuo _aplomb_ mi fa ridere sempre...ma quando ti incazzi minerva che fai..cosi..tanto per immaginarti..


 Quoto.
Mi piace (quasi sempre) tantissimo quel che scrive, ma è così lapidaria che non riesco a inserirmi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma tu qua stai?
> Almeno potevi cambiare nick così non facevi la figura del peracottaro.


Sono l'ultimo di quelli che si nasconde, amico mio.
Io, qui, sono sincero quanto se non più che di persona, e sarebbe stato davvero ipocrita nascondersi dietro un cambio di nick.
Inoltre a me di fare la figura del peracottaro frega meno che niente: anch'io ho le mie debolezze. Tento solo di evitare di vantarmene, di nasconderle non se ne parla proprio. Che tu ci creda o no. Io davanti allo specchio so cosa vedo, nel bene e nel male, e questo è ciò che conta.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho imparato moltissimo, ed ho dato una bella smussata a diversi spigoli di alcune mie visioni e idee. Se così non fosse non sarei ancora qui: se non mi interessa un ambiente, o se scopro di essere di troppo, io mi allontano.


ok.. fai un esempio significativo, se ti va?


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok.. fai un esempio significativo, se ti va?


Cos'è, mi fai l'"esamino"? Anche te con la sindrome della maestrina (forse non ho sbagliato a chiamarti Maestro, eh?)


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok.. fai un esempio significativo, se ti va?


E tu? cos'hai capito da quando sei qui?
Lascia perdere, va.


----------



## Old atopos (8 Novembre 2008)

Scusami Alce, propbabilmente sono un po' tarda, ma io non ho proprio capito qual'è' il problema. Non si da spazio agli argomenti da te proposti?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cos'è, mi fai l'"esamino"? Anche te con la sindrome della maestrina (forse non ho sbagliato a chiamarti Maestro, eh?)





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E tu? cos'hai capito da quando sei qui?
> Lascia perdere, va.


ti ho fatto una semplice domenda per capire meglio cosa intendessi...
e quindi vedo che anche tu puoi essere annoverato tra quelli della pagliuzza e della trave e dei bravi razzolatori...ma non volevi un confronto? ah si, lo vuoi con le tue regole, tempi e modi...
lascia perdere e vai tu allora...
quello che io ho capito è che bisogna essere coerenti con tutti...e se non lo si è spiegarlo..provaci tu adesso a spiegarlo visto che vuoi un confronto e ad una semplice domanda lo interrompi..però, cambiare atteggiamento dopo due minuti più che voler confronti è segno di volubilità...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

ps: e solo 5 minuti prima hai parlato di persone che non si scoprono per paura mentre tu no...da solo hai dimostrato non rispondendo alla mia domanda che anche tu PUOI essere allo stesso modo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti ho fatto una semplice domenda per capire meglio cosa intendessi...
> e quindi vedo che anche tu puoi essere annoverato tra quelli della pagliuzza e della trave e dei bravi razzolatori...ma non volevi un confronto? ah si, lo vuoi con le tue regole, tempi e modi...
> lascia perdere e vai tu allora...
> quello che io ho capito è che bisogna essere coerenti con tutti...e se non lo si è spiegarlo..provaci tu adesso a spiegarlo visto che vuoi un confronto e ad una semplice domanda lo interrompi..però, cambiare atteggiamento dopo due minuti più che voler confronti è segno di volubilità...


Sai meglio di me che una risposta alla tua domanda, posta soprattutto in modo così generico ed al contempo diretto e lapidario non sarebbe in alcun modo possibile, se non affrontando un discorso estremamente lungo e complesso, e per quanto io sia sempre per il confronto, potrei effettivamente decidere che non è tempo e modo. Pertanto non mi metto a sparare a zero, a casaccio, bensì taccio in attesa che si propongano le condizioni e l'interesse per affrontare i numerosi argomenti che riguarderebbero la risposta alla tua domanda di stasera.
Io non sono qui a fare campagna elettorale, la mia è una ricerca del tutto personale, da fare passo passo, e che riguarda ogni istante della mia giornata.
Sono ipocrita io che non mi metto a dare risposte di circostanza o tu che fai domande delle quali sai essere troppo complessa la risposta?


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ps: e solo 5 minuti prima hai parlato di persone che non si scoprono per paura mentre tu no...da solo hai dimostrato non rispondendo alla mia domanda che anche tu PUOI essere allo stesso modo...


Mai negato di essere soggetto alle stesse debolezze di tutti.
Mi faccio però ragione di piccolo orgoglio (altra debolezza) del fatto di desiderare sempre di mettermi in gioco, anche se a volte non ci riesco, perchè, appunto, pure io sono debole.
NOn mi faccio però vanto o avanzo diritti sulle mie debolezze: esse saranno sempre, per me, fonte di disagio, e di desiderio di miglioramento.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai meglio di me che una risposta alla tua domanda, posta soprattutto in modo così generico ed al contempo diretto e lapidario non sarebbe in alcun modo possibile, se non affrontando un discorso estremamente lungo e complesso, e per quanto io sia sempre per il confronto, potrei effettivamente decidere che non è tempo e modo. Pertanto non mi metto a sparare a zero, a casaccio, bensì taccio in attesa che si propongano le condizioni e l'interesse per affrontare i numerosi argomenti che riguarderebbero la risposta alla tua domanda di stasera.
> Io non sono qui a fare campagna elettorale, la mia è una ricerca del tutto personale, da fare passo passo, e che riguarda ogni istante della mia giornata.
> Sono ipocrita io che non mi metto a dare risposte di circostanza o tu che fai domande delle quali sai essere troppo complessa la risposta?


ma come? sei riuscito a rispondere in maniera generica alla mia domanda in poche parole ma non ne sei capace in maniera circostanziata? ci hai messo 7/8 minuti per scrivere questo post ma sicuramente ce ne avresti messo meno per scrivere una circostanza in questo forum dove hai imparato qualcosa...sento rumore di arrampicamento sugli specchi..
ma per favore... non vuoi..come esattamente magari non vogliono quelli che tacci di non andare fino in fondo....e quindi molto semplicemente la mia risposta anche se non era quella alla mia domanda, l'ho avuta...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mai negato di essere soggetto alle stesse debolezze di tutti.
> Mi faccio però ragione di piccolo orgoglio (altra debolezza) del fatto di desiderare sempre di mettermi in gioco, anche se a volte non ci riesco, perchè, appunto, pure io sono debole.
> NOn mi faccio però vanto o avanzo diritti sulle mie debolezze: esse saranno sempre, per me, fonte di disagio, e di desiderio di miglioramento.


il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza alce, ma ti sfugge il particolare che ti stai lamentando delle debolezze degli altri.....e come sempre ci si scusa per i propri difetti ma non per quelli degli altri portando la solita "scusa" del "ma almeno io lo so e cerco di migliorare"....


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma come? sei riuscito a rispondere in maniera generica alla mia domanda in poche parole ma non ne sei capace in maniera circostanziata? ci hai messo 7/8 minuti per scrivere questo post ma sicuramente ce ne avresti messo meno per scrivere una circostanza in questo forum dove hai imparato qualcosa...sento rumore di arrampicamento sugli specchi..
> ma per favore... non vuoi..come esattamente magari non vogliono quelli che tacci di non andare fino in fondo....e quindi molto semplicemente la mia risposta anche se non era quella alla mia domanda, l'ho avuta...


......E come dicevo nei primi post..... hai posto la domanda e ti sei dato la risposta.
Timbro e firma.
Iscritto per aver superato l'esame!


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ......E come dicevo nei primi post..... hai posto la domanda e ti sei dato la risposta.
> Timbro e firma.
> Iscritto per aver superato l'esame!


non mettere in campo intenzioni che non avevo perchè sei tu che non dandomi la risposta me ne hai data un'altra...bene, ti sei lamentato che dici verde e glia ltri capiscono blu e hai appena fatto la stessa cosa oltretutto nemmeno fraintendendo le mie parole, ma addirittura le mie intenzioni...
mi hai sbalordito...bravo...a proprsito di ipocrisia...


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza alce, ma ti sfugge il particolare che ti stai lamentando delle debolezze degli altri.....e come sempre ci si scusa per i propri difetti ma non per quelli degli altri portando la solita "scusa" del "ma almeno io lo so e cerco di migliorare"....


Come ti ho già detto, io so ciò che vedo allo specchio, e non lo nascondo dietro a frasi del tipo "ognuno ha diritto di pensarla come vuole".

Vuoi sapere davvero una cosa che ho capito stando qui?
Che se è difficile riuscire a farsi credere quando si mente, può a volte essere più difficile farsi credere quando si è troppo sinceri.
Ora purtroppo devo staccare.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

ps: e oltretutto non solo hai frainteso, ma cercando di evitare la risposta sei passato di palo in frasca e cioè hai spostato il discorso dalle tue alle mie problematiche....passando dai colori alle note musicali....hai provato anche il salto della quaglia?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ti ho già detto, io so ciò che vedo allo specchio, e non lo nascondo dietro a frasi del tipo "ognuno ha diritto di pensarla come vuole".
> 
> Vuoi sapere davvero una cosa che ho capito stando qui?
> Che se è difficile riuscire a farsi credere quando si mente, può a volte essere più difficile farsi credere quando si è troppo sinceri.
> Ora purtroppo devo staccare.


ok...sei il migliore di tutti noi... cercherò di imparare da te come si fa ad essere sinceri...a volte mi sfugge...


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non mettere in campo intenzioni che non avevo perchè sei tu che non dandomi la risposta me ne hai data un'altra...bene, *ti sei lamentato che dici verde e glia ltri capiscono blu* e hai appena fatto la stessa cosa oltretutto nemmeno fraintendendo le mie parole, ma addirittura le mie intenzioni...
> mi hai sbalordito...bravo...a proprsito di ipocrisia...


Correzione!
io ho detto che pur dicendo più che chiaramente *blu* , mi si taccia di non averlo detto, e addirittura di aver detto il contrario.Ciò può avvenire solo se si rifiuta di leggere ciò che c'è scritto, sdraiandosi comodamente su ciò che si è già deciso di voler leggere.

Grazie del "duello", Uno, Buona domenica


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Correzione!
> io ho detto che pur dicendo più che chiaramente *blu* , mi si taccia di non averlo detto, e addirittura di aver detto il contrario.Ciò può avvenire solo se si rifiuta di leggere ciò che c'è scritto, sdraiandosi comodamente su ciò che si è già deciso di voler leggere.
> 
> Grazie del "duello", Uno, Buona domenica


tu hai fatto di peggio...hai addirittura intuito le mie intenzioni...e ti sei rifiutato anche tu di leggere semplicemente quello che c'era scritto...e cioè una semplice e sempliciotta domanda...
Prego..buona domenica anche a te..


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono l'ultimo di quelli che si nasconde, amico mio.
> Io, qui, sono sincero quanto se non più che di persona, e sarebbe stato davvero ipocrita nascondersi dietro un cambio di nick.
> Inoltre a me di fare la figura del peracottaro frega meno che niente: anch'io ho le mie debolezze. Tento solo di evitare di vantarmene, di nasconderle non se ne parla proprio. Che tu ci creda o no.* Io davanti* *allo specchio so cosa vedo*, nel bene e nel male, e questo è ciò che conta.


 
e che vedi?
sentimi ... la prossima volta evita di fare la sceneggiata del saluto e non fare il melodrammatico ... che qui di mario merola ce ne sono già tanti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e che vedi?
> sentimi ... la prossima volta evita di fare la sceneggiata del saluto e non fare il melodrammatico ... che qui di *mario merola* ce ne sono già tanti.


pace all'anima sua


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e che vedi?
> sentimi ... la prossima volta evita di fare la sceneggiata del saluto e non fare il melodrammatico ... che qui di mario merola ce ne sono già tanti.


Se permetti (ma anche se non permetti) io interpreto la parte che meglio mi aggrada.
Non ho alcuna intenzione di sottostare a direttive di alcuno, e se a qualcuno ciò da noia, beh, io avrei già dovuto essere cancellato, pertanto..... chi ha le chiavi di casa provveda come meglio crede.

In definitiva do via del mio.
Nessuno ti ha obbligato ad ascoltare Merola, nessuno ti obbliga a leggere Alce.
Buona domenica a tutti


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

ciao Alce


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ciao Alce


Ciao Ale.
Ti vedo sempre mlto "sbattuto". Prenditela più calma, ragazzo.
Buona giornata


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

grazie Alce...hai ragione...!


----------



## Old Staff (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se permetti (ma anche se non permetti) io interpreto la parte che meglio mi aggrada.
> Non ho alcuna intenzione di sottostare a direttive di alcuno, e se a qualcuno ciò da noia, beh, io avrei già dovuto essere cancellato, pertanto..... *chi ha le chiavi di casa provveda come meglio crede*.
> 
> In definitiva do via del mio.
> ...


No, non funziona così.

Se hai chiesto di stare in standby per un pò e poi scegli di rientrare a scrivere a pieno titolo, manifesti una tua volontà contraria alla cancellazione, pertanto non spetta più a noi decidere di cancellarti, ma devi esser tu nuovamente a chiederlo.

Cordialità


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

*Io la penso cosi ...*

... quando va via un utente (senza aver trovato le risposte al suo problema) e' un fallimento per il forum.

Alce non fare il fesso, resta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... quando va via un utente (senza aver trovato le risposte al suo problema) e' un fallimento per il forum.
> 
> Alce non fare il fesso, resta.


Grazie, Marì, ma in questo momento non ho proprio alcuna intenzione di andarmene. 
Ho sistemato in qualche maniera alcune cose che non riuscivo a fare continuando a stare qui, e adesso provo davvero a darmi una regola per quanto riguarda il tempo da dedicare al forum.
Il lavoro che faccio e gli ambienti che mi trovo abitualmente a frequentare non riescono a darmi gli spunti che a volte trovo qui, oppure rischio troppo di creare reale disagio affrontando alcuni discorsi a quattr'occhi, perchè la gente si sente troppo coinvolta, pertanto, finchè non mi si butta fuori (ed è questo che intendevo dire) io rimango, magari anche a fare le sceneggiate napoletane alla facciaccia di chi se ne scoccia.
Non ho nessuna intenzione di usare toni e parole offensive come hanno fatto alcuni, anche ultimamente, ma intendo essere un pochino, se possibile, più schietto e diretto di quanto non sia stato prima.
Tanto non ho nulla da perdere, né qui dentro, né altrove, quantomeno in termini di "immagine personale".


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

Staff ha detto:


> No, non funziona così.
> 
> Se hai chiesto di stare in standby per un pò e poi scegli di rientrare a scrivere a pieno titolo, manifesti una tua volontà contraria alla cancellazione, pertanto non spetta più a noi decidere di cancellarti, ma devi esser tu nuovamente a chiederlo.
> 
> Cordialità


Si, hai ragione, era per dire "almeno finchè non mi sarò guadagnato l'espulsione".
Bye


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... quando va via un utente (senza aver trovato le risposte al suo problema) e' un fallimento per il forum.
> 
> Alce non fare il fesso, resta.


 tu la pensi benissimo


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie, Marì, ma in questo momento non ho proprio alcuna intenzione di andarmene.
> Ho sistemato in qualche maniera alcune cose che non riuscivo a fare continuando a stare qui, e adesso provo davvero a darmi una regola per quanto riguarda il tempo da dedicare al forum.
> Il lavoro che faccio e gli ambienti che mi trovo abitualmente a frequentare non riescono a darmi gli spunti che a volte trovo qui, oppure rischio troppo di creare reale disagio affrontando alcuni discorsi a quattr'occhi, perchè la gente si sente troppo coinvolta, pertanto, finchè non mi si butta fuori (ed è questo che intendevo dire) io rimango, magari anche a fare le sceneggiate napoletane alla facciaccia di chi se ne scoccia.
> Non ho nessuna intenzione di usare toni e parole offensive come hanno fatto alcuni, anche ultimamente, ma intendo essere un pochino, se possibile, più schietto e diretto di quanto non sia stato prima.
> Tanto non ho nulla da perdere, né qui dentro, né altrove, quantomeno in termini di "immagine personale".


sei stato offeso? scusa ma non leggo tutto...soprattutto il confessionale, magari è successo lì...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

non so che ti sia successo alcetto ma un po' spina nel culo effettivamente lo stai diventando...(vedo che te lo sei messo come utente..)
eddai!! prendi la vita con più montana!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so che ti sia successo alcetto ma un po' spina nel culo effettivamente lo stai diventando...(vedo che te lo sei messo come utente..)
> eddai!! prendi la vita con più montana!!


mi fareste mica un riassuntino?


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi fareste mica un riassuntino?


AV ha dissotterrato l'ascia ed è sul piede di guerra....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> AV ha dissotterrato l'ascia ed è sul piede di guerra....


la ragione?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi fareste mica un riassuntino?





Italia1 ha detto:


> AV ha dissotterrato l'ascia ed è sul piede di guerra....





angelodelmale ha detto:


> la ragione?


Alce ritiene che da parte di alcuni utenti vi sia chiusura e che non diano risposte esaustive quando non si dicono d'accordo sulle sue proposizioni per partito preso e che questo se lo possano permettere anche in virtù di una certa "anzianità" nel forum, ed è infastidito da questo mancato scambio di opinioni...


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei stato offeso? scusa ma non leggo tutto...soprattutto il confessionale, magari è successo lì...


No, no, Ita, io no sono stato offeso da nessuno ma non ricordo più chi, circa un mesetto fa ha usato parole pesanti ed espressioni davvero fuori luogo, tanto da essere poi segnalato allo staff (non faccio nomi perchè non vorrei ricordare male e non ho voglia di andare a vedere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Alce ritiene che da parte di alcuni utenti vi sia chiusura e che non diano risposte esaustive quando non si dicono d'accordo sulle sue proposizioni per partito preso e che questo se lo possano permettere anche in virtù di una certa "anzianità" nel forum, ed è infastidito da questo mancato scambio di opinioni...


allora ce l'ha anche con me, io cazzeggio al 97%


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

alcettino, ma chi ti ha pestato le cornetta?

e poi, questo già te lo dissi, dare peso concreto alle insinuzioni, ai giudizi, alle frivolezze che scaturiscono da una discussione su un forum non è molto costruttivo per il tuo ego.


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora ce l'ha anche con me, io cazzeggio al 97%


fai pure al 100%


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Alce ritiene che da parte di alcuni utenti vi sia chiusura e che non diano risposte esaustive quando non si dicono d'accordo sulle sue proposizioni per partito preso e che questo se lo possano permettere anche in virtù di una certa "anzianità" nel forum, ed è infastidito da questo mancato scambio di opinioni...


Altra cosa che ho imparato stando qua: per quanto ti sforzi di essere chiaro e per quanto puntualizzi e sottolinei i fattori di reale importanza di un discorso, chi ti legge spesso si attaccherà alle questioni marginali o di contorno, ribattendo con forza su quelle e tralasciando il filone principale.
Se così non fosse, non esisterebbero neppure le guerre, forse.


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, no, Ita, io no sono stato offeso da nessuno ma non ricordo più chi, circa un mesetto fa ha usato parole pesanti ed espressioni davvero fuori luogo, tanto da essere poi segnalato allo staff (non faccio nomi perchè non vorrei ricordare male e non ho voglia di andare a vedere.


vabbè..non capisco il senso/il motivo di quello che hai scritto allora (non adesso ma nel post precedente che ho quotato), ma è sicuramente un mio limite


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> fai pure al 100%


dai amigo, facciamo 98


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Altra cosa che ho imparato stando qua: per quanto ti sforzi di essere chiaro e per quanto puntualizzi e sottolinei i fattori di reale importanza di un discorso, chi ti legge spesso si attaccherà alle questioni marginali o di contorno, ribattendo con forza su quelle e tralasciando il filone principale.
> Se così non fosse, non esisterebbero neppure le guerre, forse.


ma... per farla breve... fammi capire... ti dà noia se quando proponi un argomento non si interagisce come vorresti?


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Altra cosa che ho imparato stando qua: per quanto ti sforzi di essere chiaro e per quanto puntualizzi e sottolinei i fattori di reale importanza di un discorso, chi ti legge spesso si attaccherà alle questioni marginali o di contorno, ribattendo con forza su quelle e tralasciando il filone principale.
> Se così non fosse, non esisterebbero neppure le guerre, forse.


su questa cosa sono assolutamente d'accordo...sai quante volte questa cosa (fastidiosissima fino a farmi venire l'orticaria, peraltro) me la sono vista fare? ad onor del vero, però, anche tu hai fatto la stessa cosa ieri sera con me...


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma... per farla breve... fammi capire... ti dà noia se quando proponi un argomento non si interagisce come vorresti?


 angelo ti prego..ti conosco..esci di qui...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> su questa cosa sono assolutamente d'accordo...sai quante volte questa cosa (fastidiosissima fino a farmi venire l'orticaria, peraltro) me la sono vista fare? ad onor del vero, però, anche tu hai fatto la stessa *coca* ieri sera con me...


ora si spiegano un sacco di cose...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> angelo ti prego..ti conosco..esci di qui...


sta per esplodere una bomba?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

*Per chiarezza eh...*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Altra cosa che ho imparato stando qua: per quanto ti sforzi di essere chiaro e per quanto puntualizzi e sottolinei i fattori di reale importanza di un discorso, chi ti legge spesso si attaccherà alle questioni marginali o di contorno, ribattendo con forza su quelle e tralasciando il filone principale.
> Se così non fosse, non esisterebbero neppure le guerre, forse.


Non ho centrato forse il succo del tuo discorso o quello che ho quotato è un'aggiunta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giusto per capirsi eh!


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora si spiegano un sacco di cose...


 ho corretto...lapsus freudiano?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ho centrato forse il succo del tuo discorso o quello che ho quotato è un'aggiunta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


potrei sbagliare, ma mi pare che non l'abbia centrato neanche lui


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ho centrato forse il succo del tuo discorso o quello che ho quotato è un'aggiunta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, è che le cose tutte insieme sono troppe...un po' alla volta e uscirà che gli hanno scritto che lui è Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ho corretto...lapsus freudiano?


viziosi di merda


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sta per esplodere una bomba?


ti chiami Gegia?


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> alcettino, ma chi ti ha pestato le cornetta?
> 
> e poi, questo già te lo dissi, dare peso concreto alle insinuzioni, ai giudizi, alle frivolezze che scaturiscono da una discussione su un forum non è molto costruttivo per il tuo ego.


A volte, lasciarsi andare alla polemica può essere molto utile, perchè, quando la cosa è in termini "indolori", permette di dimostrare a sè stessi il perchè a volte sia il caso proprio di prendere le cose in maniera più "leggera".
Se vi capita di leggere qualche mio vecchio intervento, potrete a volte vedere che io invito sempre a "prendersi meno sul serio", ed io tento il più delle volte di farlo, ma capita che in certi momenti il vaso della tensione nervosa derivante dalla vita di tutti i giorni sia colma, ed ecco che un certo tipo di cose che normalmente ci terremmo dentro forzano un po' di più per uscire.
Per quanto premano, il più delle volte non vale la pena lasciarle andare, ma lo sforzo di trattenersi a volte pare inutilmente logorante. Ecco che lasciare libero sfogo ai pensieri in "ambiente controllato" può mostrare il valore dell'autocontrollo.
E' inoltre molto interessante osservare la reazione degli altri ad atteggiamenti più o meno fuori dagli schemi. Insomma: c'è sempre da imparare.
Comunque io non me la prendo praticamente mai, al limite posso essere un po' dispiaciuto quando non riesco a farmi capire.
Il mio ego è ai minimi storici, quindi peggio di così.......


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> viziosi di merda


 semmai lui...


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A volte, lasciarsi andare alla polemica può essere molto utile, perchè, quando la cosa è in termini "indolori", permette di dimostrare a sè stessi il perchè a volte sia il caso proprio di prendere le cose in maniera più "leggera".
> Se vi capita di leggere qualche mio vecchio intervento, potrete a volte vedere che io invito sempre a "prendersi meno sul serio", ed io tento il più delle volte di farlo, ma capita che in certi momenti il vaso della tensione nervosa derivante dalla vita di tutti i giorni sia colma, ed ecco che un certo tipo di cose che normalmente ci terremmo dentro forzano un po' di più per uscire.
> Per quanto premano, il più delle volte non vale la pena lasciarle andare, ma lo sforzo di trattenersi a volte pare inutilmente logorante. Ecco che lasciare libero sfogo ai pensieri in "ambiente controllato" può mostrare il valore dell'autocontrollo.
> *E' inoltre molto interessante osservare la reazione degli altri ad atteggiamenti più o meno fuori dagli schemi. Insomma: c'è sempre da imparare.*
> ...


eccallà...cosa hai dedotto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, è che le cose tutte insieme sono troppe...un po' alla volta e uscirà che gli hanno scritto che lui è Osama Bin Laden


non esagerare ora


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> eccallà...cosa hai dedotto?


Ecchè so' 'n compiuter?! Ellasciame lavorà!
Io non sono mica uno psicologo o comunque uno studioso, che magari possiede schemi di ricerca e quindi è in grado di redigere relazioni coerenti in funzione di veri e propri esperimenti.
Sono un meccanico che tenta di capire ciò che gli sta intorno, ed il funzionamento anche di quei meccanismi che non sono di metallo.
Provo sensazioni che a volte mi costa notevole fatica riuscire a schematizzare in una risposta immediata, vi sono pensieri chiarissimi agli occhi della mente che si scontrano con le mie già scarse capacità comunicative. Non pretendere troppo da 'sto povero 'gnorante.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non esagerare ora


Ma io SONO Bin Laden!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecchè so' 'n compiuter?! Ellasciame lavorà!
> Io non sono mica uno psicologo o comunque uno studioso, che magari possiede schemi di ricerca e quindi è in grado di redigere relazioni coerenti in funzione di veri e propri esperimenti.
> Sono un meccanico che tenta di capire ciò che gli sta intorno, ed il funzionamento anche di quei meccanismi che non sono di metallo.
> Provo sensazioni che a volte mi costa notevole fatica riuscire a schematizzare in una risposta immediata, vi sono pensieri chiarissimi agli occhi della mente che si scontrano con le mie già scarse capacità comunicative. Non pretendere troppo da 'sto povero 'gnorante.


 vabbè...rigirala come vuoi...però se scrivi una cosa dovresti riuscire a spiegarla ed andare fino in fondo...non vuoi, comprensibilissimo e assolutamente lecito, ma ripeto, non ci si può lamentare di un atteggiamento e poi fare altrettanto o quasi...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecchè so' 'n compiuter?! Ellasciame lavorà!
> Io non sono mica uno psicologo o comunque uno studioso, che magari possiede schemi di ricerca e quindi è in grado di redigere relazioni coerenti in funzione di veri e propri esperimenti.
> Sono un meccanico che tenta di capire ciò che gli sta intorno, ed il funzionamento anche di quei meccanismi che non sono di metallo.
> Provo sensazioni che a volte mi costa notevole fatica riuscire a schematizzare in una risposta immediata, vi sono pensieri chiarissimi agli occhi della mente che si scontrano con le mie già scarse capacità comunicative. Non pretendere troppo da 'sto povero 'gnorante.


Ce la diciamo tutta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu alce ti sei fatto girar le balle dall'intervento di Persa di ieri, dove sembravate un cinese e un americano che cercano di capirsi in russo senza che nessuno dei due lo parli...ma pretendavate che l'altro capisse perchè vi sembrava di esser stati così chiari...SBAGLIO!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se vai a rileggerti precedenti tuoi interventi, anche quelli più polemici, hanno alla fine trovato uno sbocco, una spiegazione un capirsi...ieri forse non ne avevate voglia....ma da lì ad accusare praticamente tutti di superficialità, egocentrismo, scarsa capacità comunicativa, scarso discernimento nella lettura di ciò che gli altri scrivono (ponendosi, per contrasto, ovviamente su un piedistallo... per la serie, IO INVECE NON FACCIO COSI'...)...direi che è ingeneroso e anche assai limitato, come visione...


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ce la diciamo tutta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, non c'è verso! Non riesco proprio a farmi capire.
Per il momento ci rinuncio.

Ragazzi, non voletemene, ma..... Vi ricordo che domani è lunedì!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, non c'è verso! Non riesco proprio a farmi capire.
> Per il momento ci rinuncio.
> 
> Ragazzi, non voletemene, ma..... Vi ricordo che domani è lunedì!!!!


Vabbeh...come vuoi...ma mi sa che invece abbiam capito TUTTI benissimo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...come vuoi...ma mi sa che invece abbiam capito TUTTI benissimo!


ma che..che...che....
non mi viene ma ci siamo capiti....


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vabbè...rigirala come vuoi...però se scrivi una cosa dovresti riuscire a spiegarla ed andare fino in fondo...non vuoi, comprensibilissimo e assolutamente lecito, ma ripeto, non ci si può lamentare di un atteggiamento e poi fare altrettanto o quasi...


Io al limite rispondo che non riesco a spiegarmi, come difatti ho fatto, non limito a dire "io ho ragione e basta" oppure "tu hai torto e basta" o ancora "beh, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole", e con queste espressioni liquidare il discorso.
Quello che non riesco a spiegare oggi a voi, me lo ritroverò ogni momento sul piatto, perchè io non riesco a liquidare una domanda con una scusa. Io cerco risposte. Non è detto che le trovi, ma almeno voglio poter dire di aver tentato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...come vuoi...ma mi sa che invece abbiam capito TUTTI benissimo!


Ben felici per voi. Che sagaci!


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io al limite rispondo che non riesco a spiegarmi, come difatti ho fatto, non limito a dire "io ho ragione e basta" oppure "tu hai torto e basta" o ancora "beh, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole", e con queste espressioni liquidare il discorso.
> Quello che non riesco a spiegare oggi a voi, me lo ritroverò ogni momento sul piatto, perchè io non riesco a liquidare una domanda con una scusa. Io cerco risposte. Non è detto che le trovi, ma almeno voglio poter dire di aver tentato.


azzz alce... a me sembra però che rispondere (o non rispondere) ad una domanda dicendo che la risposta è complicata mi puzza anche a me di scusa...
posso sbagliarmi figurati...avoja...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> azzz alce... a me sembra però che rispondere (o non rispondere) ad una domanda dicendo che la risposta è complicata mi puzza anche a me di scusa...
> posso sbagliarmi figurati...avoja...


Maddaiiiii Italia_one ...ma cosa vai insinuando...


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Maddaiiiii Italia_one ...ma cosa vai insinuando...


adesso mi è venuta ma non posso scriverlo....


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> azzz alce... a me sembra però che rispondere (o non rispondere) ad una domanda dicendo che la risposta è complicata mi puzza anche a me di scusa...
> posso sbagliarmi figurati...avoja...


 mi sono riletto...ma in che lingua scrivo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

Ebbeh! Mi son messo proprio contro Lao Tzu e Confucio in persona.
Non c'è proprio storia per me. Chemmicredevo?!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se permetti (ma anche se non permetti) io interpreto la parte che meglio mi aggrada.
> Non ho alcuna intenzione di sottostare a direttive di alcuno, e se a qualcuno ciò da noia, beh, io avrei già dovuto essere cancellato, pertanto..... chi ha le chiavi di casa provveda come meglio crede.
> 
> In definitiva do via del mio.
> ...


Io non do direttive ma leggo, mi faccio una idea e ti dico la mia. Sapevo che saresti tornato e mi sono permesso, sia prima che oggi di darti un unico consiglio: se ti va di andartene non fare annunci ... 
e un'altra cosa ... da una limatina alle corna dell'alce


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusa alce ma di che stai parlando?


 
si è incavolato perchè ho chiuso il mio post. tut lì...


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2008)

*Alce*

Alce....io ti capisco benissimo....invece!!Sai essere corretti,onesti oggi come oggi è merce rara....la trasparenza di pensiero...è qualcosa vista in maniera negativa...!Guardati intorno?I diversi siamo noi....buffoni,incoerenti,scorretti,disonesti,infingardi...alce caro la società è questa....non meravigliarti...ma preserva la tua diversità....se ci riesci e non contaminarla....meglio idioti...credimi!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alce....io ti capisco benissimo....invece!!Sai essere corretti,onesti oggi come oggi è merce rara....la trasparenza di pensiero...è qualcosa vista in maniera negativa...!Guardati intorno?I diversi siamo noi....buffoni,incoerenti,scorretti,disonesti,infingardi...alce caro la società è questa....non meravigliarti...ma preserva la tua diversità....se ci riesci e non contaminarla....meglio idioti...credimi!!


 
Grazie, Oscuro, ma adesso non richiamo di cadere nell'autocommiserazione.
Limitiamoci a tenere sempre lustra l'aureola


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2008)

*Alce*

Mhh...ma io non ho la presunzione di aver l'aureola...la mia presunzione è la consapevolezza della mia diversità....cosa ben diversa....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhh...ma io non ho la presunzione di aver l'aureola...la mia presunzione è la consapevolezza della mia diversità....cosa ben diversa....!!


diversità da chi e da che?


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2008)

*Diversità*

Diversità di pensiero,diversità di morale,diversità di etica,diversità di correttezza....!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> si è incavolato perchè ho chiuso il mio post. tut lì...


Errore.
TU hai chiuso il post perchè ti sei incavolata, e come al solito non accetti il confronto e pretendi di scherzare solo quando vuoi tu e di non accettare lo scherzo quando arriva da altri.
Tu fai le tue battute, e gli altri devono ridere (sennò lo dici pure che ci rimani male), ma se qualcun altro osa fare una battuta sua, oppure usa un tono un pò intrigante, ecco che per te è un onta che va lavata col sangue!
Va là, Tati, fai la brava. Sei sicuramente bella, attrarente, fascinosa, intrigante, misteriosa, conturbante. Nessuno ti può resistere, ok, ma non pretendere che tutti te lo ripetano ogni momento.
Kisssssssss


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diversità di pensiero,diversità di morale,diversità di etica,diversità di correttezza....!!


Attenzione, Oscuro.
A volte è proprio ritenendosi diversi che si rischia di essere davvero mediocri.
Penso che nessuno sia in realtà "diverso" dagli altri, bensì che abbia possibilità diverse di distinguersi da un moto comune e uniforme.
In tutto il mio lavoro introspettivo, quello che ho scoperto in primo luogo e che mi si riconferma ogni giorno, è che io sono soggetto né più né meno agli stessi vizi di chi mi sta intorno. La differenza che posso notare, ma forse solo perchè non posso confrontarmi più di tanto in quel senso, è il genere di "lavorio interno" con il quale elaboro le mie esperienze ed i miei pensieri quotidiani.
Ma chi mi dice che altri non facciano lo stesso, e come spesso capita a me, non riescano a mostrarlo (o anche non volgiano, per carità)?
Ecco che qui, su questo livello, io vorrei tanto trovare interlocutori che sappiano mettersi in gioco.
Quela dell'aureola era chiaramente una battuta, intesa a sdrammatizzare, intesa a far capire che, per quanto ci si sforzi, santi non lo diventeremo mai. Potremmo a volte apparire tali davanti agli altri, ma allo specchio......... non raccontimocela.


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2008)

*Alce....*

Aspetta un attimo!Sai il punto qual'è?L'idea che ognuno ha di se stesso.....!La mia diversità consiste in questo....credo di aver un idea precisa su chi sono...molto vicina a ciò che son realmente...pregi e difetti....!!!Quello che trovo avvilente è il notare come l'idea o la percezione che le persone hanno sia spesso troppo distante da ciò che sono....!!C'è sempre troppa distanza fra ciò che si è e ciò che si crede di essere....!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo!Sai il punto qual'è?L'idea che ognuno ha di se stesso.....!La mia diversità consiste in questo....credo di aver un idea precisa su chi sono...molto vicina a ciò che son realmente...pregi e difetti....!!!Quello che trovo avvilente è il notare come l'idea o la percezione che le persone hanno sia spesso troppo distante da ciò che sono....!!C'è sempre troppa distanza fra ciò che si è e ciò che si crede di essere....!!


Occhio ancora:
Osservando il tuo ego per come ti vedi e confrontandolo col tuo ego che pretendi di conoscere, osservi sempre la medaglia da un lato solo, o quantomeno non puoi mai avere la certezza di aver nei tuoi stessi confronti dato un giudizio obiettivo.
Se puoi avere la consapevolezza del come vuoi omostrarti, non puoi certo averla per come in realtà sei visto, in quanto questo dipende da chi ti osserva e dal suo bagagli o che tu no puoi dire di conoscere.
Ecco che la nostra è una ricerca estremamente difficile, proprio in quanto l'osservatore influenza il soggetto osservato.
Teniamo duro, ma facciamo attenzione ai tranelli che il nostro istinto di sopravvivenza pone sul cammino dela coscienza.


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Errore.
> TU hai chiuso il post perchè ti sei incavolata, e come al solito non accetti il confronto e pretendi di scherzare solo quando vuoi tu e di non accettare lo scherzo quando arriva da altri.
> Tu fai le tue battute, e gli altri devono ridere (sennò lo dici pure che ci rimani male), ma se qualcun altro osa fare una battuta sua, oppure usa un tono un pò intrigante, ecco che per te è un onta che va lavata col sangue!
> Va là, Tati, fai la brava. Sei sicuramente bella, attrarente, fascinosa, intrigante, misteriosa, conturbante. Nessuno ti può resistere, ok, ma non pretendere che tutti te lo ripetano ogni momento.
> Kisssssssss


 
qui sbagli.
a me non frega sega che qualcuno me lo dica, primo perchè me lo dico da sola da quando sono nata. secondo ho chiuso il post perchè eravate tre cerebrolesi a dire belinate. e guarda che mi scoccia e non poco che mi si mettano in bocca parole che non ho mai neppure pensato. a volte sei idiota è vero, ma tranquillo sei in ottima compagnia.
hai tirato le conclusioni? sei felice così? sei contento e soddisfatto di quel che hai scritto? buon per te. io non sono affatto d'accordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e per dimostrartelo ho chiuso il post.
ma non frega sega a nessuno.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Occhio ancora:
> Osservando il tuo ego per come ti vedi e confrontandolo col tuo ego che pretendi di conoscere, osservi sempre la medaglia da un lato solo, o quantomeno non puoi mai avere la certezza di aver nei tuoi stessi confronti dato un giudizio obiettivo.
> Se puoi avere la consapevolezza del come vuoi omostrarti, non puoi certo averla per come in realtà sei visto, in quanto questo dipende da chi ti osserva e dal suo bagagli o che tu no puoi dire di conoscere.
> Ecco che la nostra è una ricerca estremamente difficile, *proprio in quanto l'osservatore influenza il soggetto osservato.*
> Teniamo duro, ma facciamo attenzione ai tranelli che il nostro istinto di sopravvivenza pone sul cammino dela coscienza.


eh.
Direi. 

Forse... se tu ti poni al forum aspettandoti di ricevere le risposte che tu daresti se fossi gli altri utenti... beh... comincio a capire le 11 pagine che mi sono sciroppata. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io qua sopra, sono spesso rimasta molto sorpresa (piacevolmente e qualche volta anche no) dalle risposte così "lontane" da me che ho ricevuto.

Ultimamente il battibecco goliardico uno su l'altro rischia un pò troppo di avvilire l'utente in difficoltà, soprattutto se "neo". Concordo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> eh.
> Direi.
> 
> Forse... se tu ti poni al forum aspettandoti di ricevere le risposte che tu daresti se fossi gli altri utenti... beh... comincio a capire le 11 pagine che mi sono sciroppata.
> ...


E' incredibile vedere (chiaramente sto parlando di una visione di parte) quanto un post possa diventare un'arma a doppio taglio, e rivoltarsi contro chi lo ha scritto in maniera del tutto inattesa.
Questo probablimente (ipotesi mia) dipende proprio dal fatto che chi legge ha già una sorta di immagine tutta propria dell'interlocutore che allorchè si distanzia troppo dallo scritto, fa in modo che questo non venga assimmilato nel suo significato letterale, bensi in una sorta di significato preconfezionato a misura dell'opinione che ci si fa dell'altro.
A questo punto si collega a tutto ciò il 3d che avevo postato tempo fa: quale tipo di sensazioni si provano a mettere insieme avatar, nickname e posts, quali emozioni nascono da questo "volto virtuale" che presentiamo.
Mi sono trovato molte volte a non riconoscere l'immagine che mi ero creato di un utente con quello che scriveva, e non metto in dubbio, anzi, di aver più volte travisato i concetti che mi sono stati presentati, tanto come è accaduto ai miei da parte di altri.
La mia insistente domanda, quindi è sempre questa: confronto, magari anche acceso, ma confronto costante e, visto che qui non rischia niente nessuno, il più sincero possibile.


----------

